# The Doctors at Origin



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi can anybody tell me who they are currently seeing at Origin.  Dr Brett has left (she was the lead clinician and an excellent  Dr to boot)  Would have gone back to her in a flash.  Just want to weigh up options as whether or not to return for my 3rd cycle.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

i did a fresh ivf there in march with dr brett and so sad that she is gone, she is a excellent doctor and they should of tried to keep her on, im back for fet now next week so will be interesting to see who does my procedure, i saw prof mcclure once in march and he seems very good as well but not sure how often he wil be there, does anyone know where dr brett went to is it hari in dublin?

i will let you know if i meet any new doctors next week .

rosebud


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rosebud.
Dr Brett is listed at the HARI as being part of the staff. Am tempted to contact them re treatment but dont know anything about them.  Was she still at Origin in April then?


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

HI Yellowhope,

I was in Origin first week of June and she was still there.
If you look at their website she is no longer listed on the team and they are currently recruiting a lead clinician..
Maybe she stays unitl she can be replaced?
Their website lists consultants at the clinic.
Jo-Ley


----------

